# Need to run a mile and a half in 4 days. How to train for this



## ron1204 (Nov 10, 2016)

So I got a physical in 4 days. Gotta do 1.5 miles in 13 minutes. Tried jogging yesterday, couldn't continue after 90 seconds. My shins were swollen and hurt like hell. Could barely move my feet. Cardio obviously sucks ass. Also been on tren e 600mg for 3 months. Apart from test of course . Last shot was Monday. Any tips on what to do or how to train to increase my cardio. Or any supplements. Anything at this point will be a huge help.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 10, 2016)

1.5 miles in 13 minutes, sounds like a military PT test?  That's an 8:40 mile pace time, not really that fast.  Don't know how you can train for that with 4 days, especially if you couldn't make 90 seconds. I guess if it was me I'd just do what I could for running in the next four days and gut it out.  Been there, by the way,bin a couple PT rus over the course of my military career, wasn't fun.  Good luck.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2016)

Stop the tren and just do it. 1.5 miles isn't a big deal.  

You can help the pain issues by stretching and smashing the muscle on the outside of the shins.  Smash into it with a lacrosse ball and stretch it prior to running.


----------



## Milo (Nov 10, 2016)

Sprint a lap, jog a lap, continue. No tren.


----------



## snake (Nov 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> ..... just do it. 1.5 miles isn't a big deal.



Here, take my advice, I'm not using it. :32 (18):


----------



## Milo (Nov 10, 2016)

I just re-read your post. 4 days isn't enough time to prep for a big shit. Do short distance high intensity cardio to get your heart pumping and your lungs prepped a little. But no matter what you do it's going to kick you in the balls.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 10, 2016)

Bro your 24.. you should be able to smoke that in 13 min..


----------



## snake (Nov 10, 2016)

There's no way on God's green earth you can close that gap in 4 days; 4 months maybe but not 4 days. The Tren can and will fuuk with your cardio, even at 300 mg and you're twice that. You may as well be asked to fly from a tall building. Not being a jerk brother, just laying it out there.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 10, 2016)

snake said:


> Here, take my advice, I'm not using it. :32 (18):



That was gold :32 (18):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2016)

snake said:


> Here, take my advice, I'm not using it. :32 (18):



This has to be the funniest damn thing I have seen in a long time.

So true.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 11, 2016)

Would stuff like ephedrine, caffeine, pre workout or even clen have a positive effect and be able to help me a little?


----------



## Milo (Nov 11, 2016)

They'll probably make you puke. There aren't any tricks around this man. That's like some random guy coming up to you and saying "Quick! I've never benched before but I need to bench 315 in 4 days!" Just grind it out like a ****ing bear is chasing you.


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 11, 2016)

see sig.

1.5 miles isnt shit for a 24 YO, it is all mental. I have ran for distance when I was all the way up to 25% BF. You may think you are dying but you wont. GL. 



.02


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 11, 2016)

yea guys believe me I'm going to push through like my life depends on it. i have strong faith and confidence that i will do it. Ill keep this as a mini log until monday when i do it.
ill post up here what trainings i do daily to get ready for it. Going to the gym now to attempt this on a treadmill. see how i feel today. If possible ill try to do 2 miles even if it takes me a lot longer but i want to go harder so when the day comes i find 1.5 doable.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 11, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> see sig.
> 
> 1.5 miles isnt shit for a 24 YO, it is all mental. I have ran for distance when I was all the way up to 25% BF. You may think you are dying but you wont. GL.
> 
> ...




btw i like the sig


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2016)

A mile and a half in 4 days isn't that bad. That's like 3/8s of a mile a day. I could even do that


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2016)

I wouldn't go super crazy the next couple fays before the test. Just go jog for a few minutes maybe a couple bursts of sprints but that's it. Don't wear yourself out.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wouldn't go super crazy the next couple fays before the test. Just go jog for a few minutes maybe a couple bursts of sprints but that's it. Don't wear yourself out.



I agree with Ecks here. Dont go nuts. Its just a mile and a half. Dont over think it. You can do it. Even if it was tough trying to create the test the first time you tried to practice. It will be nothing like the real thing. Give it all you got when the day comes. I bet you will pass no problem. Treat it like the rest of your training. Set your goal. Dont stop till its completed.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Nov 11, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Would stuff like ephedrine, caffeine, pre workout or even clen have a positive effect and be able to help me a little?



Never do stimulants, especially preworkout, before cardio. You'll puke. 

I go back to coach high school wrestling whenever I'm home. Some of those kids took preworkout before practice and had their head in a trashcan before warm-ups were even done.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 11, 2016)

It's only a mile and a half lol.. you guys make it sound like a marathon


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 11, 2016)

alright so i got back a while ago. I did half a mile in like 4 or 5 minutes without too much cardio trouble, but my shins in the other hand were absolutely killing me. I had to lower the speed and then stop for a few seconds. When i was able to continue i noticed my shins are holding me back, not my cardio. I could push through cardio, its not back but i can't even walk when these ****ers hurt. Im looking online and i see there are shin sleeves/wraps that help, theres also different shoes and it could be my mechanics of running. GK pm'd me some good advice on some shoes imma look into. Ill look into others as well and see if i can buy them tomorrow before i train to see if i notice a difference. Before i saw everyones advice on stimulants i had already taken some pre-workout (half scoop of outfit), 100mg extra of caffeine and 25 mg of ephedrine. Not sure if it helped, but i didn't feel bad at all. I don't have much time to try different things so ill just stick to a little caffeine and ephedrine. BTW i did the mile in 14 minutes. Have to do 1.5 miles in 13 minutes so got a long way to go but if i can fix the shin splints i think i got a shot. After i did that i did some elliptical where i didn't have to move my heel much. I did that at a heart rate between 150-160 for 8 minutes and i was fine. Thats another sign my cardio is at least decent (for my standards, of course). Ill be going as hard as i can tomorrow and saturday and sunday ill do soft jogging in the morning and rest up the run is on monday at 7 am.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> It's only a mile and a half lol.. you guys make it sound like a marathon



i know its only a mile and a half bro. But i haven't ran a mile since middle school. Never done cardio consistently. Big fuk up from my part i know. For some its a walk in the park, but hopefully one day ill be able to do it fairly easily.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 11, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> i know its only a mile and a half bro. But i haven't ran a mile since middle school. Never done cardio consistently. Big fuk up from my part i know. For some its a walk in the park, but hopefully one day ill be able to do it fairly easily.



make sure u got good running shoes..Its will help with the shin splints your getting..Your not the only guy whos fukking up on that..Alot of guys dont understand the meaning of being in shape..Its more then just looking good or being strong


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 11, 2016)

In the future build your cardio with biking..Its easier on the body and more fun then running..Finding something thats fun for u is the key to doing cardio consistently


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> It's only a mile and a half lol.. you guys make it sound like a marathon



I honestly don't think I could go out tomorrow and do a mile and a half in 13 minutes. I smoke. I'm 232 pounds. I never run. Just probably wouldn't happen. Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> alright so i got back a while ago. I did half a mile in like 4 or 5 minutes without too much cardio trouble, but my shins in the other hand were absolutely killing me. I had to lower the speed and then stop for a few seconds. When i was able to continue i noticed my shins are holding me back, not my cardio. I could push through cardio, its not back but i can't even walk when these ****ers hurt. Im looking online and i see there are shin sleeves/wraps that help, theres also different shoes and it could be my mechanics of running. GK pm'd me some good advice on some shoes imma look into. Ill look into others as well and see if i can buy them tomorrow before i train to see if i notice a difference. Before i saw everyones advice on stimulants i had already taken some pre-workout (half scoop of outfit), 100mg extra of caffeine and 25 mg of ephedrine. Not sure if it helped, but i didn't feel bad at all. I don't have much time to try different things so ill just stick to a little caffeine and ephedrine. BTW i did the mile in 14 minutes. Have to do 1.5 miles in 13 minutes so got a long way to go but if i can fix the shin splints i think i got a shot. After i did that i did some elliptical where i didn't have to move my heel much. I did that at a heart rate between 150-160 for 8 minutes and i was fine. Thats another sign my cardio is at least decent (for my standards, of course). Ill be going as hard as i can tomorrow and saturday and sunday ill do soft jogging in the morning and rest up the run is on monday at 7 am.



Dude don't go as HARD as u can the next couple days. I'm telling u. Your legs and body will be beat up from it if you're not used to it. Just go do some light jogging the next day or two. U already did too much tonight in my opinion.


----------



## Milo (Nov 11, 2016)

You're way overthinking this dude. Going balls out days before and taking all these ****ing supplements is a recipe for disaster and you already can't run for shit. Very brief cardio, no stimulants, rest.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I honestly don't think I could go out tomorrow and do a mile and a half in 13 minutes. I smoke. I'm 232 pounds. I never run. Just probably wouldn't happen. Lol



you should work on it..You have kids and it can keep u healthy and alive longer


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you should work on it..You have kids and it can keep u healthy and alive longer



I know man. I wanna get a bike and ride the trails around my house. They're so fun. I have to stop fukking smoking. Sick of it.


----------



## Saltyseadog (Nov 11, 2016)

I've seen some fat Nasty wobbly ****ers do the mile and a half in under 13. They just suck it up and suffer after. 13 mins is all in your head.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Nov 11, 2016)

I may have missed it, but what exactly is this for?


----------



## Sapper (Nov 11, 2016)

Tren is the problem. After 3-4 weeks on, my shins are crippled. Drink lots of water bro...unless this is too late.


----------



## saltylifter (Nov 11, 2016)

Tren or no tren it's a damn 1.5 mile run. If you can't do that on tren or anything then you really are one lazy couch potato and you need to get off your ass and just do it.
It's 13 minutes of your life and your done.
Good luck


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 11, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Tren or no tren it's a damn 1.5 mile run. If you can't do that on tren or anything then you really are one lazy couch potato and you need to get off your ass and just do it.
> It's 13 minutes of your life and your done.
> Good luck


lazy couch patato? you better be an all pro marathon athlete to be talking that much shit. because one doesnt do cardio doesnt mean they are couch patato or lazy. 
If you'd see me work out i guarantee u'd say otherwise. And if you had even been reading before making insignificant comments you'd know cardio isnt the main factor here.


----------



## snake (Nov 11, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> ....
> If you'd see me work out i guarantee u'd say otherwise. And if you had even been reading before making insignificant comments you'd know cardio isnt the main factor here.



You got that right; you can do all the stationary biking/ elliptical/ treadmill shit you want and it's not like pounding pavement. I'm sure given the time, you could crush this; you just don't have time on your side.

90% of the people that say Tren is a cardio killer really have no idea because they can not even remotely begin to quantify it. "I Feel more tired" doesn't cut it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 11, 2016)

snake said:


> You got that right; you can do all the stationary biking/ elliptical/ treadmill shit you want and it's not like pounding pavement. I'm sure given the time, you could crush this; you just don't have time on your side.
> 
> 90% of the people that say Tren is a cardio killer really have no idea because they can not even remotely begin to quantify it. "I Feel more tired" doesn't cut it.


Im a huge advocate of real biking specially up hill...Ive been doing this for years..It keeps me cardio healthy without the pounding


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dude don't go as HARD as u can the next couple days. I'm telling u. Your legs and body will be beat up from it if you're not used to it. Just go do some light jogging the next day or two. U already did too much tonight in my opinion.


i get what your saying man. honestly it wasnt too difficult what i did yesterday, just a little uncomfortable since im not used to it but today im doing to get some better shoes for running at a running store. Hopefully that helps. 



Milo said:


> You're way overthinking this dude. Going balls out days before and taking all these ****ing supplements is a recipe for disaster and you already can't run for shit. Very brief cardio, no stimulants, rest.


luckily i didnt feel bad on them. I wont take pre workout anymore but i might at least take a small dose of caffeine. 


CardinalJacked said:


> I may have missed it, but what exactly is this for?


im applying for a federal corrections position. 


Sapper said:


> Tren is the problem. After 3-4 weeks on, my shins are crippled. Drink lots of water bro...unless this is too late.


Yea man, ran tren for 3 or 4 months. One week unfortunately it not enough time to remove the it from your system. Plus it was enanthate so even longer


snake said:


> You got that right; you can do all the stationary biking/ elliptical/ treadmill shit you want and it's not like pounding pavement. I'm sure given the time, you could crush this; you just don't have time on your side.
> 
> 90% of the people that say Tren is a cardio killer really have no idea because they can not even remotely begin to quantify it. "I Feel more tired" doesn't cut it.


not only that, i do a lot of super sets, drop sets, giant sets and i train hard as **** every single day whether im full of energy or tired as fuk. I'm going to try to keep doing cardio and incorporating it into my workouts. Feels good to be able to run long distances. 
And yea your right if someone hasnt experienced with it, they have no idea. 



Bro Bundy said:


> Im a huge advocate of real biking specially up hill...Ive been doing this for years..It keeps me cardio healthy without the pounding



yea i gotta find a good way to keep doing it moving forward


----------



## Milo (Nov 11, 2016)

I will say from experience it does nuke your cardiovascular abilities. Back when I had to take physical tests twice a year my run time went down by 2 minutes. There's no quick fix for you. Stop trying to find a supplement that will help you because you ain't gonna find one. Like you said, maybe a little caffeine will do some good though. Grab your balls and run your ass off.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 11, 2016)

None of this is directed at you, this is all in general...

1. I really don't understand why folks don't do anything to help them cardiovascular wise / endurance wise for the obvious general health benefits

2. If you don't ever do anything to help # 1, of course even 2 min is going to seem like 20 but within a few days of being consistent...that will subside (the problem is folks give up because it's hard, and that's a whole other story) 

3. You just have to push thru..just like anything else...try it after having a portion of your lung being removed when just talking to long will make you winded...

4. Just ****ing do it and move on...


----------



## Milo (Nov 11, 2016)

Depends on your goals Jenn. Some of us like to Powerlift and cardio is so unspecific in regards to PL training that it produces a negative result in performance. So for "cardio" some people, myself included, just take shorter rest periods which gets the heart pumping good. Obviously that doesn't do shit for running performance but running isn't the only form of cardio. I don't think he's out of shape, it's that if you don't run then it's going to suck ass when you do regardless of your general health and conditioning level.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 11, 2016)

Milo said:


> Depends on your goals Jenn. Some of us like to Powerlift and cardio is so unspecific in regards to PL training that it produces a negative result in performance. So for "cardio" some people, myself included, just take shorter rest periods which gets the heart pumping good. Obviously that doesn't do shit for running performance but running isn't the only form of cardio. I don't think he's out of shape, it's that if you don't run then it's going to suck ass when you do regardless of your general health and conditioning level.



Yes, and that's why I said it's in general and obviously my own thoughts. 

As far as goals are concerned, that has nothing to do really with "wanting" to be healthy in the way that I am referring to. I have run cycles and have had many different goals but being heart healthy has always been a part of it. Again, that's for me...


----------



## Binkster2326 (Nov 11, 2016)

Dig it out bro. Done the same thing before and actually failed. Passed it on my retest 2 weeks later

slipping silently into senility


----------



## Sapper (Nov 11, 2016)

snake said:


> You got that right; you can do all the stationary biking/ elliptical/ treadmill shit you want and it's not like pounding pavement. I'm sure given the time, you could crush this; you just don't have time on your side.
> 
> 90% of the people that say Tren is a cardio killer really have no idea because they can not even remotely begin to quantify it. "I Feel more tired" doesn't cut it.




I run 5 miles religiously...just some type of ocd I have that if I can't get somewhere in a timely manner if its a S.H.T.F. scenario, I wanna know I have decent cardio. Tren is the only change I made to my cycle, diet, lifestyle, etc...and it crippled me. Lower back cramps basically made me immobile, you could do whatever you wanted to me after cardio or squats when using Tren, cause I couldn't hardly move. I researched and found some supps and drink water like its going out of style and that seemed to help.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 12, 2016)

alright so i went to a running shop. Bought running shoes specifically for my feet and the arches and whatever else they look at. Shoes feel great, very light and comfortable but didn't do much if any difference for the shin splints. Right now I'm just thinking i have very weak shins. I did the math and to finish the 1.5 mile, i have to keep a pace of 7.2-7.3 mph. At this point, for me, its pretty much impossible. After half a mile they get so painful and swollen i have to stop completely. i also think I'm training too hard, my feet and legs are tired all day along with my shins being a little sore. As much as i hate to say it, but the closer i get to monday the more I'm realizing this probably isn't going to happen. 
The good news is that i read online that each person has 3 times to pass the test, each time a week apart. Worst comes to absolute worst, i have another 2 weeks to train for it. If this is the case, i just hope the job opening doesn't close before. 
Im going to go for a last hard training session tomorrow in a track instead of the treadmill to get a better feel. Lets see if i can get a different outcome.


----------



## Binkster2326 (Nov 12, 2016)

Binkster2326 said:


> Dig it out bro. Done the same thing before and actually failed. Passed it on my retest 2 weeks later
> 
> slipping silently into senility


As stated above. LOL you'll get it


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 13, 2016)

WWII Marine just finished the NY Marathon at age 96. Then took a shot of Scotch like a boss...

http://www.runnersworld.com/new-yor...rine-96-finishes-marathon-with-shot-of-scotch

no pressure...


----------



## Sapper (Nov 13, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> WWII Marine just finished the NY Marathon at age 96. Then took a shot of Scotch like a boss...
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.com/new-yor...rine-96-finishes-marathon-with-shot-of-scotch
> 
> no pressure...



That guy had a lot of shit to think about lol. (motivated)


----------



## saltylifter (Nov 14, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> lazy couch patato? you better be an all pro marathon athlete to be talking that much shit. because one doesnt do cardio doesnt mean they are couch patato or lazy.
> If you'd see me work out i guarantee u'd say otherwise. And if you had even been reading before making insignificant comments you'd know cardio isnt the main factor here.



Then quit your bitching about it being your bad ass mother fukker and do what you have to do. It's 1.5 miles. 
And no one said running is the only way to get cardio in. Me I like to fukk for my cardio and it seems to help just fine.
And it wasn't allot of shit talking man so calm your chicken legs down


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 14, 2016)

Lmao alright tough guy.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 14, 2016)

Did you die?


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 14, 2016)

Na I finished at 17:32 tried my best. But not good enough


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Na I finished at 17:32 tried my best. But not good enough



I don't remember if you did say what this was for; want to fill me in?

You could use this as a springboard to get into better running shape. Most guys have zero idea what it takes to do that so they'll talk the talk. Personally, I'm glad you tried; just trying it puts you ahead of most people.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 14, 2016)

snake said:


> I don't remember if you did say what this was for; want to fill me in?
> 
> You could use this as a springboard to get into better running shape. Most guys have zero idea what it takes to do that so they'll talk the talk. Personally, I'm glad you tried; just trying it puts you ahead of most people.



Im applying for a federal corrections position but this specific location is asking for this specific test which is by far the hardest of the 3 test allowed (the location of where you apply decides what test  you take but this one is very uncommon)

Bro it was hard. Im sure for some its not. Ive never ran. My cardio is doing stairs sometimes, small amounts of HIIT (very small amounts, less than 10 minutes), working out in a fast pace, keeping my heart rate up stuff like that but i wasnt ever gonna be ready to do this in 13 minutes with 3 days of preparation. After the first day i ran, my shins were sore the next day and i kept running every day to practice. It got counter productive to a point. Listen, i knew i wasnt gonna do it in 13 minutes. You have to keep a pace of 7.5 mph consistently to do it in time. I woke up at 5am after barely sleeping, nervous as hell, drove almost an hour to go over there but you know what, im glad i did it. Im super proud of myself for trying. I did better than i thought i was going to do. My shins were so swollen that my foot felt like it was completely locked. I had to run super awkward to finish the last half mile. With all the pain and agony i just thought about my son and that i cant quit even if i fail, my best is good enough for me. One day ill do it. Im going to use this to try to run and do more cardio. Get in better shape overall not just all muscle. It was a huge learning experience.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 14, 2016)

Use a stopwatch.....


----------



## Milo (Nov 14, 2016)

Keep at it man. Get some good shoes and put the miles in. Great effort.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 15, 2016)

Keep at it man and watch how fast u knock minutes off your times. Cardio endurance comes on super fast.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 15, 2016)

yea imma keep trying. In a month imma update this thread with a new time. It feels good having different goals apart from bodybuilding.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 15, 2016)

In a month you will be able to do it in 13 min easy man. Continue to work as hard as you are. You watch. No problem.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 15, 2016)

yea bro thanks ill def. keep trying.


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 15, 2016)

yea you will have that shit in no time. seriously 2-3 weeks of consistent training and you should be good.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 16, 2016)

Brookes tennis shoes, give them a try if you haven't found anything you like yet.


----------



## glycomann (Nov 17, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Im applying for a federal corrections position but this specific location is asking for this specific test which is by far the hardest of the 3 test allowed (the location of where you apply decides what test  you take but this one is very uncommon)
> 
> Bro it was hard. Im sure for some its not. Ive never ran. My cardio is doing stairs sometimes, small amounts of HIIT (very small amounts, less than 10 minutes), working out in a fast pace, keeping my heart rate up stuff like that but i wasnt ever gonna be ready to do this in 13 minutes with 3 days of preparation. After the first day i ran, my shins were sore the next day and i kept running every day to practice. It got counter productive to a point. Listen, i knew i wasnt gonna do it in 13 minutes. You have to keep a pace of 7.5 mph consistently to do it in time. I woke up at 5am after barely sleeping, nervous as hell, drove almost an hour to go over there but you know what, im glad i did it. Im super proud of myself for trying. I did better than i thought i was going to do. My shins were so swollen that my foot felt like it was completely locked. I had to run super awkward to finish the last half mile. With all the pain and agony i just thought about my son and that i cant quit even if i fail, my best is good enough for me. One day ill do it. Im going to use this to try to run and do more cardio. Get in better shape overall not just all muscle. It was a huge learning experience.


i don't know if you were on AAS at the time but next time drop it at least a month out.  It will help your cardio a lot.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 17, 2016)

Sapper said:


> Brookes tennis shoes, give them a try if you haven't found anything you like yet.


imma look into them for sure


glycomann said:


> i don't know if you were on AAS at the time but next time drop it at least a month out.  It will help your cardio a lot.



yes i was. i found out 4 days prior to the exam. Didnt have much time. I wish i had a month to drop everything. Im sure i would have gotten a better time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2016)

glycomann said:


> i don't know if you were on AAS at the time but next time drop it at least a month out.  It will help your cardio a lot.



I dont get it..Im much better on gear and pro athletes seem to love it..Shouldnt gear make u better?


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 17, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont get it..Im much better on gear and pro athletes seem to love it..Shouldnt gear make u better?



Maybe he was referring more to tren. Most other compounds don't seem to have a big effect, if any at all.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 18, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont get it..Im much better on gear and pro athletes seem to love it..Shouldnt gear make u better?



Test E/Eq/Masteron I run like a ****ing race horse. Test E/Tren I get shin splints and winded about 1 mile in.


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 23, 2017)

Old post but just wanted to give an update. 3 months ago i finished at 17:32. Ive been training a few times a week. I have another test coming up soon. Ive done a mile in 7:30 and yesterday i did the mile and a half at 12:53 so I know i can do it now. Ill work on bringing the time down to get the best score possible.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 23, 2017)

7 30 is good time for a mile.. my best as a kid was 6 something..I was a fast little fuk


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 23, 2017)

shit 6 something is quick as fuk. Thats my goals. Run like a 6:30. 10 minute mile and a half would be crazy, at least for me


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 25, 2017)

ran on the treadmill 1.5 miles in 12 minutes exact.


----------



## IHI (Jan 25, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> 7 30 is good time for a mile.. my best as a kid was 6 something..I was a fast little fuk



7th grade middle school was my best ever at 6:32, i remember that because i went into a major asthma fit immediately after lmao, but i beat this little gymnastic chick that was strong as a ****ing ox and always made us boys look stupid for the pull up, sit up, push up portion of the test


----------



## automatondan (Jan 25, 2017)

If this were close to the original post date, I would just say: "Four days to run 1.5 miles eh? Why dont you just walk? Youve got four days to finish...."


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 25, 2017)

automatondan said:


> If this were close to the original post date, I would just say: "Four days to run 1.5 miles eh? Why dont you just walk? Youve got four days to finish...."


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 25, 2017)

lmao
 10 char.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 25, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


>



whatever, you know im funny....


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 25, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> ran on the treadmill 1.5 miles in 12 minutes exact.



Good for you Ron. Sounds like you really have been working hard.

Nothing wrong with that time at all.


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yea man been working my ass off on that. Hopefully on the next physical I kill it. Maybe I can even be the first to finish it from my group. Last time I was dead last


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 25, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> Yea man been working my ass off on that. Hopefully on the next physical I kill it. Maybe I can even be the first to finish it from my group. Last time I was dead last



Thats an awesome goal to have.

Your definitely not going to be in the back of the pack this time.

Any chance you know what the best time was the last time you tried?


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 25, 2017)

half the guys failed. from the half that passed only 1 or 2 actually looked like they dominated it. Looking back now im thinking, the best time was mid to high 11's.


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 25, 2017)

just a guess, not 100% sure


----------

